# 1960's Rollfast



## deddings (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey there all!

I just picked up this (what I think is a 60's Rollfast) at a good ol yard sale. I can not find any info on here or elsewhere. Have not begun to touch it yet, so any info on this neat little ride would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 20, 2016)

1959 - 62, there isn't any official serial # info available on these.


----------

